# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Gunpow hack full kim cương, one hit, bất tủ mới nhất 2018

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Gunpow hack full kim cương, one hit, bất tủ mới nhất 2018

Một siêu phẩm bắn súng canh tọa độ đã ra mắt, cùng với game gunny mobi thì gunpow đã chính thức chào đón game thủ vào cuối năm 2016, Với đồ họa thật tuyệt vời không thể chê vào đâu được đã gây sức hút rất lớn đặc biệt chỉ sau một ngày ra mắt có đến hàng trăm nghìn lượt tải! Chính vì vậy sức hút đua top của các gunner là rất cao! tuy nhiên các vật phẩm trong game phải nó rất là đắt cũng như khi tham gia trận đấu gió thay thổi linh tinh cả rất khó căn góc đối với những người mới chơi nên bài viết này mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn bản hack gunpow vng mới nhất với các chức năng vô cùng hot!



giới thiệu bản hack game gunpow
Bản game gunpow hack với rất nhiều tính năng hay và độc đáo được chia sẻ độc quyền tại đây! Sau đây mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một vài tính năng cơ bản trong các bản hack được chia nhỏ trong bản hack game gunpow v1.1 -> v1.5 lần này:

hack căn góc gunpow siêu chuẩn (căn lực full lực bắn siêu cao)
hack mua đồ trong shop miễn phí
hack bug kim cương gunpow miễn phí không cần nạp thẻ
hack tăng lực chiến bắn phát chết luôn (chỉ áp dụng đi săn bot)
hack full máu (chỉ áp dụng đi săn bot)




Hướng dẫn tải hack gunpow
Các chức năng hack thật tuyệt vời phải không các bạn! Tuy nhiên nó chưa phải là hết bản hack gunpow còn có cả menu bật tắt từng chức năng hack và có thể bật tắt ngay trong trận! Khi đăng nhập vào game các bạn nhấn tổ hợp phím tăng và giảm âm lượng menu hack sẽ hiện ra và có thể bật tắt theo ý muộn của bạn! mình sẽ chỉ tặng miễn phí cho 50 bạn nhanh tay like, share và tag 5 người bạn ở chế độ công khai sớm nhất nhé! sau đó để lại facebook ở dưới mình check đã share và tag chưa và gửi cho. Còn lại mình sẽ bán 50k ở mục bán hack (Sẽ update hack free cho những lần ra phiên bản mới về sau và chỉ bán 500 bản để tránh hack tràn lan) Các bạn hãy nhanh tay sở hữu cho mình bản hack game gunpow nào! Ngoài ra còn có vip code gunpow các bạn có thể xem thêm

----------

